# SCDSL Schedules (not out yet)



## timbuck (Jul 29, 2018)

SCDSL has released the Discover League Schedules.
The rest of the schedules are supposed to be out as soon as they can get them.  I've got no issue with the timing. It has to be a nightmare to figure this all out.

This announcement is posted on the SCDSL front page if you click on "Read More"
http://scdslsoccer.com/2018-schedules

"All The Discovery Division Schedules are now Posted!

The Clubs now have the Fall Working Schedule for All other Divisons and Ages!  The clubs will be working diligently to provide the League with Fields and Game times over the next Few Weeks, for games that are currently missing Fields on the schedule!  The SCDSL plans to release the schedule to the public once enough of the above information is obtained from the clubs.  

*The DOC's voted in January on the following changes to the League this Fall:*

No Showcases at Silverlakes for Youngers.
2010 - 2007 Age Groups will Play 14 League Games
2005 & 2006 Age Groups will Play 12 League Games with a Limited Playoff for the Top Finishers in Flight 1, 2 and 3.  
2004 and Up will play 10 League Games with a limited Playoff
Stay Tuned for Exciting Details on the Discovery Division and Further Clarification on the Playoffs!"

1. Does this mean that youngers won't have Showcases at all?  Or just that they won't be at Silverlakes?

2.  I'm not the best at math, but it seems that with 12 games for 05/06 and 10 games for 04 and up that some teams won't play all teams in their flight an equal amount of times.

*Example 1:*  2007 Flight 2 South 1 -  There are 11 teams.  If they are playing 14 games, how do you schedule that with 11 teams?  Play a few teams twice and most of them just once
*Example 2: 2005* - Flight 2 West there are 12 teams .  Will each team play each other once with 1 exception that you play twice?  And luck of the draw will determine which team you play a 2nd time?
*Example 3:  2004 *
Discovery has 11 teams
Champions has 6
Europa South has 10
Europa East  has 6
Europa West has 8
Flight 2 has between 6 and 8 teams
How do you get 10 games out of this variety?

At the end of the day, it really shouldn't matter.  But we all know that as we get closer to the end of the season that some team is going to get pissed off because they missed finishing in whatever place because they had to play a "harder" team twice while the team that finished above them got to play an "easier" team twice.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 29, 2018)

3rd or last week of august is when I've seen them posted few years ago but last year I heard they where even later?

Is every weekend from Sept 8th- Nov 18th besdies testing dates nov 3rd possible play days?  That's what 11 weekends so with some doubles that should get teams there max games.

If they where posted say week of 8/20 or 8/27 would you say that's good enough?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 29, 2018)

jpeter said:


> 3rd or last week of august is when I've seen them posted few years ago but last year I heard they where even later?
> 
> Is every weekend from Sept 8th- Nov 18th besdies testing dates nov 3rd possible play days?  That's what 11 weekends so with some doubles that should get teams there max games.
> 
> If they where posted say week of 8/20 or 8/27 would you say that's good enough?


I’m fine if they are posted the day before.  I assume every Saturday will have a game. 
I’m more or less questioning the number of teams in each bracket and the number of games they will play.


----------



## zebrafish (Jul 29, 2018)

That is a total win if the youngers don't have to schlep to Silverlakes and play 3 games in 95+ heat.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I’m fine if they are posted the day before.  I assume every Saturday will have a game.
> I’m more or less questioning the number of teams in each bracket and the number of games they will play.


Ah got you I will venture to quess:
Yes showcases for the youngers but somewhere besides Norco

The number of games will be close to what you posted but may be +- for some clubs or teams depending on what they summited for the field permits and geography.

If you look at the schedules for discovery division where they have all the permits & time slots nail downed well in advance a 11 bracket resulted in 10 games vs each team, no repeats or misses.  This is the best case but in the regular divisions won't be necessary best case due to schedules & permits so might be some repeat or missed matchups.

With a 6-8 team bracket with 10 games shouldn't be any misses but the repeats might be skewed.   Without being zaltan the fortune teller hard to guess what the scheduling software will spit out exactly until they publish.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 29, 2018)

No youngers showcases at all.  Just 12 and 14 games.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 30, 2018)

I thought showcases were good.  They were usually in October sometime so you did not have to deal with Norco heat and gave us a chance to play new teams.  I'm assuming SCDSL decided to go cheap and drop this extra expense.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 30, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I'm assuming SCDSL decided to go cheap and drop this extra expense.


What is the extra expense for the SCDSL?  SCDSL has a lease with Silverlakes for 20 fields.  Regardless of how the 20 are set up.  This lease covers striping and set up.  If SCDSL doesn’t use the 20 fields the lease is the same.  So by not using it for showcases the league has to figure out how to fill it.  This was all talked about at DOC meeting.  DOC’s voted in January no more showcases.  So how is SCDSL going cheap?


----------



## younothat (Jul 30, 2018)

So most didn't like the showcases?  I thought those where a DSL mainstay and something the league promoted initially?

When our daughter played in the league the 1st year the showcases where at the ranch but the league had a lot fewer teams back them.    The thing I remember about them is players where moved around  or up to get some different experience vs different teams.  Was good for her but I could see why teams would rather have the extra real games vs the showcase which where more like scrimmages

This is more $ expensive for the teams since now the clubs have to cover or pay for additional home games where the 3 showcase ones where included in the league and not a extra cost prior, still had to pay the ref fees either way.   No biggie but does added up when you have a bunch of teams.

If nothing else at least DSL is open the change when the members what to go a different direction.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 30, 2018)

Soccer said:


> What is the extra expense for the SCDSL?  SCDSL has a lease with Silverlakes for 20 fields.  Regardless of how the 20 are set up.  This lease covers striping and set up.  If SCDSL doesn’t use the 20 fields the lease is the same.  So by not using it for showcases the league has to figure out how to fill it.  This was all talked about at DOC meeting.  DOC’s voted in January no more showcases.  So how is SCDSL going cheap?


I see...thanks for clarification.


----------

